# Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?



## Syntac (18. Januar 2015)

Moin Zusammen, 

habe leider von meinem alten Yamaha die BDA verloren, und will ihn nach 2 Jahren im Schuppen stehen aktivieren. 
Jetzt bin ich mir nur nicht mehr ganz sicher wg. dem Mischungsverhältnis...
1:50 oder 1:25, eins von beiden wars... 
hat jemand ne Idee? ist ca. 20 Jahre alt.

Danke Euch!


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

Schau mal auf die Plakette an Deinem Motor und bestimme erstmal das Baujahr auf der HP http://www.claus-schalhorn.de/ybaujahr.htm

Anschließend kannste Dir auf der gleichen Seite die Bedienungsanleitung als PDF ziehen.


----------



## Mike-B. (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

Mein Yamaha 6B benötigt 1:100! Das ist bei Yamaha auch eigentlich Standard!


----------



## dackelbändiger (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

Ich hab auch noch solch altes Teil rumstehen.
Meiner will laut Hersteller und Aufkleber 1:100 haben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

Wisst ihr, was beim Gebrauchtverkauf von Aussenbordern gelogen und betrogen wird?

Mir sind schon mehrfach Motoren angeboten worden (auch mit der Angabe- "20 oder 25 Jahre alt isser") wo ich bei der anschließenden Besichtigung dann vor einem Motor mit runder Haube (Bj. 81 und früher) stand. Und die alten Schätzchen laufen tatsächlich mit 1:50

Wenn hier also jemand eine Frage in den Raum stellt und dabei Mischungsverhältnisse wie o.a. einwirft- dann misstraue ich erstmal den gemachten Altersangaben und gebe ihm Hilfsmittel die ihn eindeutig zum Ziel führen.

Sofern der Motor tatsächlich "nur" 20 Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat, liegt ihr mit dem Wert von 1:100 schon richtig- Aber auf blauen (Zweitakter-)Dunst hin Empfehlungen zu geben, die im günstigsten Fall zu nem Motorschaden beim warmlaufen am Steg- im schlimmsten Fall zu nem gefährlichen Bootsunfall führen können, finde ich weder richtig noch fair.


----------



## Syntac (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

Guten Morgen, 

danke schonmal, habe heute abend wieder Zugriff auf den Motor und schau mal auf die Plakete. 
Bekommen habe ich den vor ca. 20 Jahren, da war er ziemlich neu. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

UNd im Zwefel lieber zu fettes Gemisch fahren, vermeidet den Motorschaden zu lasten einer verölten Zündkerze.


----------



## Mike-B. (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was beim Gebrauchtverkauf von Aussenbordern gelogen und betrogen wird?
> 
> Mir sind schon mehrfach Motoren angeboten worden (auch mit der Angabe- "20 oder 25 Jahre alt isser") wo ich bei der anschließenden Besichtigung dann vor einem Motor mit runder Haube (Bj. 81 und früher) stand. Und die alten Schätzchen laufen tatsächlich mit 1:50
> 
> ...



Ich habe niemandem zu irgend etwas geraten! Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das mein Yamaha 6B von Baujahr 1978, also über 35 Jahre alt, schon nur 1:100 benötig und das das bei Yamaha auch bei allen mir bekannten Motoren ab diesen Baujahr so üblich ist!


----------



## stroker (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

Hallo !


Nach 2 Jahren Standzeit kannst Du schon mal den Vergaser ausbauen und sauber machen !
Ja, yamaha sagt 1:100 ich würde bei den alten Dingern aber immer 1;50 fahren.


MfG


----------



## Zölfisch (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

Hi,

mit 1:50 kannst du nichts verkehrt machen#6

Mfg Zölfisch


----------



## Mike-B. (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Yamaha 2 takt 5 PS Mischungsverhältnis?*

Naja, wenn du den Motor auch zum schleppen benutzt wirst du wenig Spaß mit 1:50 haben wenn der Motor nur 1:100 benötigt! Dann verölen dir nämlich nur die Letzten und der Motor stirbt dir während der Fahrt ab! Ist dann super wenn man mitten im Fahrwasser die Kerzen reinigen darf!


----------

